# Mazda 3 2015 Question



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi,

I recently bought a Mazda 3 2015 2.0 Liter (R Grade). It's supposed to be top of the line here in Dubai. The sales person told me it has lane departure warning but after I received the car, it turns out that it doesn't. The button is not there in its place. I contacted the dealer and they said that it doesn't come with this feature in the UAE. 

Does anyone own this car in the UAE and can verify if this is true? there should be a button looking like this (bottom right button) -- Sorry for the masked link but I'm not allowed to post images because I have less than 5 posts. 

hxxp://autonetmagz.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Mazda-CX-5-Grand-Touring-Side-Panel.png

I researched and this feature does exist in the same version of the car in Saudi Arabia. So I am confused and I think the dealer is not being honest with me, especially because the sales person said it was there when I decided to buy the car. 

Thanks
Shady


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Thats a Mazda CX 5 picture not a Mazda 3...


----------



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

I know that, but the button looks the same and it's located in the same place as well.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

had a look on the specs on the UAE site and its there as well "lane assistance"

Think you have a grievance with them tbh, but my guess is they will now tell you its an optional 'extra'.


Good luck.


----------



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

I asked, I can't even get it as an extra option!


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Soooooooo, why are you telling us?

Go to you stealership and tell them!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

It's the usual story really.

General MENA trim spec levels, but often change from individual dealer. 

Useless sales people who either don't know or don't care if it changes.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Mazda cars arriving at GCC get lower specs, they even took away the commander control button from the mazda 6.


----------



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm reaching out to consumer protection now. Will see how it goes.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Did you pay for the option but you didn't get it on the car?


----------



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought the top of the line and it says in the spec sheet that this feature is included.


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

Mazda the worst dealer/salesmen ever. as per my information it doesn't have this feature.

a question out of this: how the noise while driving? is it noisy with you or they fixed this issue with the new model of 2015?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The only 'spec sheet' is the spec sheet that you initialled when the order was placed - what it says online doesn't matter.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a 2015 Mazda 3 leased atm.

Picked up in Jan, driving noise is fairly minimal but one thing that has gone awry is the sway bar.

When you make an acute turn left or right at a low speed the sway bar seems to 'clunk' this also happens over a hump or dip.

Its either the sway bar needs adjusting or the bushing needs replacing as its been dusted/sanded out and now the sway bar is knocking against the housing.

This one is on its second trip back to the leasing company to get them to do this as the last time it spent two weeks there to fix and came back the same.

This time they have written instructions though so fingers crossed.

I think this might be a condition of being in the UAE in general that has caused this with all the sand/dust in the air.


----------



## WaveAfterWave (Jul 22, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> I have a 2015 Mazda 3 leased atm.
> 
> Picked up in Jan, driving noise is fairly minimal but one thing that has gone awry is the sway bar.
> 
> ...


This could be suspension issue, and not good to leave it as it is.

I have 2014 Mazda 3 Full Options, once i went to replace the front bumper after light accident, they couldn't do it good and always while driving it's too noisy "Road noise" and if any vibration from the road or high speed "clinking" noise coming from driver side.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Its in the shop now to be repaired, and will be going back there till it is fixed.

At the end of the day though its a lease car and it is their problem, Ive made them aware of the issue and its up to them how they deal with it.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Its in the shop now to be repaired, and will be going back there till it is fixed.
> 
> At the end of the day though its a lease car and it is their problem, Ive made them aware of the issue and its up to them how they deal with it.


But is it really their problem? I think it is actually your problem, because you are the one without a car now (unless they gave you a replacement) and you'll have to go back frequently and deal with this ****e.

I'm quite sure they don't care if they have to fix your car 3 times or 20


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Froglet said:


> But is it really their problem? I think it is actually your problem, because you are the one without a car now (unless they gave you a replacement) and you'll have to go back frequently and deal with this ****e.
> 
> I'm quite sure they don't care if they have to fix your car 3 times or 20


Ah, its all good.

Every time its been in for either a service or this time around mechanical they deliver a replacement to wherever I am at the same time.

Cant fault the service these guys dish out at all as its been relatively aggro free.


----------



## ShadyI (Oct 30, 2013)

WaveAfterWave said:


> Mazda the worst dealer/salesmen ever. as per my information it doesn't have this feature.
> 
> a question out of this: how the noise while driving? is it noisy with you or they fixed this issue with the new model of 2015?


I think it's not too noisy but it's not too quiet either. It's average!


----------

